# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mendoni se dashuria e parë harrohet lehtë?

## edona

tungi
pas shume kohe perseri u ktheva
perseri

po e hap kete teme, dua ti di mendimet e forumistave

a thua harohet dashuria e pare(mendoj ajo e verteta)
ajo per te cilen, trupi u renqethej

----------


## eagle's son

ah ajo dashuri, shume e kendeshme ishte

nuk harrohet jo...

----------


## The DREAM

Jo, nuk mendoj se mund te harrohet sepse eshte eksperienca e pare sado e mire apo e keqe te kete qene.

----------


## selina_21

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre & pse mundohesh me harru eshte e koteeeee...ka me vdek ne shpirt tend.

----------


## edona

Isha e re kur u dashurova, shume e re, vetem 16
Ishte dashuria ime e pare, dashuria ime me te cilen enderoja jeten, ishte gjithqka per mua.
Ditet kalonin ne ishim te lumtur, ndertonim strofullen tone e cila ishte mbushur me dashuri dhe ngjyra ylberi.
Gjdo gje shkelqente, gjdo gje rrjedhte si ne ender.
por pa pritur diqka u thye
Diqka
Filluan te zbeheshin buzeqeshjet, maska filloj te bie, enderat thyheshin, shpresat shkateroheshin si te ishin fluska sapuni, gjithqka nderoi kahje
dashurin one e mbuloi era e hareses, e mbuloi pluhuri
mbeten vetem kujtimet
Kujtimet e nje kohe prallore, kujtimet e  nje jete, nje kohe te cilen e jetuam e nuk e  vleresuam,
Tani mebti vetem kujtim,
Mbeti vetem Endra e nje viti te brisht

----------


## eagle's son

> Isha e re kur u dashurova, shume e re, vetem 16
> Ishte dashuria ime e pare, dashuria ime me te cilen enderoja jeten, ishte gjithqka per mua.
> Ditet kalonin ne ishim te lumtur, ndertonim strofullen tone e cila ishte mbushur me dashuri dhe ngjyra ylberi.
> Gjdo gje shkelqente, gjdo gje rrjedhte si ne ender.
> por pa pritur diqka u thye
> Diqka
> Filluan te zbeheshin buzeqeshjet, maska filloj te bie, enderat thyheshin, shpresat shkateroheshin si te ishin fluska sapuni, gjithqka nderoi kahje
> dashurin one e mbuloi era e hareses, e mbuloi pluhuri
> mbeten vetem kujtimet
> ...



ok lal mos u trazo nga nostalgjia
ke qene shume e re zemer dhe nuk mund te gjykoje drejte. Mbase ndenjat e tua kane qene te pasterta, por fakti se kjo dashuri nuk funksioni, ka pasur nje te vertete brenda, nuk ka qene ajo e duhura...
do ta gjesh shume shpejt ate te verteten, te drejten, te duhuren, ajo eshte nje ndenje aq e forte sa ta pershkruan tere trupin me emocione dhe instikti te thote se kjo eshte dashuria e vertete dhe ska tjeter.

----------


## edona

> ok lal mos u trazo nga nostalgjia
> ke qene shume e re zemer dhe nuk mund te gjykoje drejte. Mbase ndenjat e tua kane qene te pasterta, por fakti se kjo dashuri nuk funksioni, ka pasur nje te vertete brenda, nuk ka qene ajo e duhura...
> do ta gjesh shume shpejt ate te verteten, te drejten, te duhuren, ajo eshte nje ndenje aq e forte sa ta pershkruan tere trupin me emocione dhe instikti te thote se kjo eshte dashuria e vertete dhe ska tjeter.


nuk e di ndoshta sot jam pak si shume nostalgjike

ngacmova pak si shume plagete  vjetra
filluan te kullojne perseri

----------


## rezzy

He se te kalon mere veten me te mire.

----------


## edona

po mi kalon, por ja per dreq fillova ta rilexoj nje roman te daniell steel, dhe ajo me beri keshtu
melankolike

----------


## rezzy

Edona asgje nuk do jetoj me ty,sa te gjesh nje dashuri tjeter dhe gjithshka harrohet.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

> tungi
> pas shume kohe perseri u ktheva
> perseri
> 
> po e hap kete teme, dua ti di mendimet e forumistave
> 
> a thua harohet dashuria e pare(mendoj ajo e verteta)
> ajo per te cilen, trupi u renqethej


  Per meshkujt edhe mundet, por per femren nuk ka shans

----------


## goldian

as e para e as nje dashuri seshte e lehte te harrohet mendoj une

----------


## AlbaneZ

Veshtire te harrohet,mos te them qe nuk harrohet kurre.

----------


## xfiles

Jo,
nuk harrohet
por ndjenjat zbehen dhe ajo qe ngelet eshte vetem kujtimi, asgje me teper.

----------


## RaPSouL

Dashuria e pare nuk harohet kurre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Per tu harruar ndoshta jo per sa me shume kohe do te kaloje aq me pak do mendosh per te dhe sa me pak te mendosh per te aq me pak do ndjesh per te derisa nje dite do pyesesh veten Kushhhhhhhhh??? ah po :PP

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Ps Edhe varet ke quan ti dashuri, pelqimi i pare apo dashuria e pare se jane shum ndryshe mos harro ka njerez qe pelqejne shume por duan vetem nje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

LoL Grindavecja ke te drejt por une mendova per dashurine e vertet jo per pelqim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Ate here mendimi i pare vlen per ata qe dashurojne me shume se nje here :P

----------


## Sa Kot

:buzeqeshje:  

Degjoje kengen Dashuria E Pare nga Anita Bitri, dhe pastaj vendos nqs harrohet apo nuk harrohet dot:

http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php?id=283

----------

